# Amenotejikara vs Kamui



## dante1729 (Jun 29, 2018)

which is better overall ?


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jun 29, 2018)

Kamui 

It can be used to teleport (never explained, it just is, don't question it) and the extra features make it even more useful. 

Kamui is more versatile.


----------



## Android (Jun 29, 2018)

Kamui is better.

- teleportation.
- intangibility.
- can synchronize with other dimensions.
- can BFR the opponent whether it's the long range or short range eye power.
- can rip anything apart with a partial warp (Kakashi ripping the arm of the GM).

Ame no Tejikara has better speed as it's instant but it has that limited range problem and the cool down after few usages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jun 29, 2018)

Rikudo amped kamui is hax as fk. It can teleport even god tier + projectiles, can teleport, intangibility, completely ignores durability . Just look up kakashis feats against kaguya....and he only had a small reserve of rikudo chakra give him something like rsm and lol watch him go to town.

Ameno is also very restricted , has a limited range and long cd.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 29, 2018)

Ameno

Sasuke stabbed the air with Chidori and Madara was instantly teleported into the attack. Teleporting people into an attack is pretty haxed and It can be used switch places with people or things to help avoid attacks or set the user up into a good position as well as surprise a person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Ameno
> 
> Sasuke stabbed the air with Chidori and Madara was instantly teleported into the attack. Teleporting people into an attack is pretty haxed and It can be used switch places with people or things to help avoid attacks or set the user up into a good position as well as surprise a person


Yes for its one time use its very potent but its range is limited and it cant be spammed, if the user counters he can capitalize on the cd.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 29, 2018)

Id say they are on a similar level with advantages and disadvantages over one another

Ameno is MUCH faster. As it can physically blitz Kaguya and JJs and RSM users when used intelligently...It also cant be dodged or avoided...If youre targeted by Ameno and the ameno user wants you to move, youre fucking moving. Kamui can, albeit under specific circumstances, be avoided and escaped from. Ameno just so happens to be a technique that counters basically everything regarding Kamui and can be used to escape from it.

Kamui is better defensively, and can be spammed. Ameno is better for speed and utility.

Both are pretty good when it comes to offence as well considering they can be used to support other attacks very well.

Overall id probably lean towards Kamui, especially if we are talking a Rikudo amped Kamui


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 30, 2018)

On an equal level they both have pros and cons, but Kamui has the better caliber of ability inside and outside combat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## omnipotenten20 (Jun 30, 2018)

Neither, they’re both fodder Jutsu used by weaklings.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2018)

Tough, but I'd say Kamui.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 4, 2018)

Kamui Ameno dish it evenly

Gaming between versatility, exploitivity, latter snatchingly gained by Ameno


----------



## Kai (Jul 4, 2018)

Sasuke can traverse Kaguya’s dimensions without fatal risk, something that is impossible for Kamui even with a massive boost in chakra.

(Original) Rinnegan > Sharingan.


----------



## KaguyaFodder (Jul 6, 2018)

They both suck


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2018)

Kai said:


> Sasuke can traverse Kaguya’s dimensions


Isn't that not Ame no Tejikara ? Rather a different Rinnegan power ?


----------



## Sorin (Jul 6, 2018)

Kamui by some distance. Let someone with half of Hogoromo's chakra use it and it will shit on Ame. Even the use of someone with just a speck of sage chakra(Kakashi) rivals it. Easy pick here.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> As it can physically blitz Kaguya


it can?
Pretty sure Kaguya made Sasuke her bitch.


----------



## Kai (Jul 6, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Isn't that not Ame no Tejikara ? Rather a different Rinnegan power ?


Can you post a source for this ?


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2018)

Kai said:


> Can you post a source for this ?


I have one, but it's pretty weak.


----------



## Architect (Jul 9, 2018)

Kamui.


----------



## kayz (Jul 9, 2018)

Kamui


----------

